# Front brakes wearing extremely unevenly.



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

I had my front brakes done at the dealer 2yrs and 19k miles ago at the dealer. New pads, rotors and hardware. In the past couple weeks they were starting to get a little noisy. I noticed that the front rotors were wearing unevenly. You could plainly see areas where the pads weren't contacting. I figured since it's only been 19k miles I'd simply put on new OE pads and have the rotors turned at NAPA. So I picked up the pads from the dealer on Friday with the intention of doing the job Monday since I'm home on Fall Break from college. Well yesterday I went out with a few friends and out of nowhere my front right became real noisy, real fast. So I pulled the pads and rotors tonight to get a jump start on things. The findings were quite awful....

The front passenger side inner pad was completely gone. There was NO friction material remaining. The other 3 pads on the front had nearly 50% of the material remaining. The guide bolts that mount the caliper to the bracket seemed to slide freely. My only guess is that the caliper piston was hanging in the bore. I'm wondering if the same is true but to a lesser degree for the driver's side since there is slightly uneven wear on that rotor also.

Has anybody encountered any similar problems with Nissan front brakes? I MUST have the car driveable by Tuesday evening to return to college 120 miles away. I'll be doing all the labor myself. 

Here's what I'm thinking:
Nissan OE pads (already have them)
Brembo front rotors
Reman. unloaded calipers
New pad hardware

I own a brake cylinder hone and I've rebuilt calipers before. I just don't want to screw with it since I'm away at college.

Thanks.


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Few podssibilities
- seizing caliper
- sticking caliper pin(s)
- Air present in d/s brake lines
- Line pressure still present to p/s caliper after releasing brake pedal
- Line pressure low to d/s caliper while engaging brake pedal


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

Well I finally gave in and did it. I bought the AD22VF NX2000 calipers and matching Brembo rotors. The calipers came loaded so I'll just use those semi-metallic pads for now. Total cost for the reman loaded calipers and Brembo rotors was about $220 from Car Parts Warehouse in Cleveland, OH. I'll post again later to let all of you know how well my little project goes tonight.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

check your proportioning valve.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

James said:


> check your proportioning valve.


Your proportioning valve has nothing to do with why his inside pad is wearing more than the outside.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

BRSGXE said:


> Few podssibilities
> - seizing caliper
> - sticking caliper pin(s)
> - Air present in d/s brake lines
> ...


I agree with him. You made the right choice in just getting a reman.


----------



## nismoweapon (Jul 18, 2002)

BRSGXE's ideas are all good except for it was just the inner pad that wore down to nothing. The outer had over 50% of the friction material left. So therefore it would have had to be either the piston sticking in the bore of the caliper or a sticking slide pin.

A bad proportioning valve would have either caused a rear to wear excessivley or non nearly enough depending on if it was allowing too much or too little pressure to the rear on the circuit. Our cars use a diagonal split system so each piston in the master cylinder controls one front and one rear caliper.

BTW- See my other post about rebuilding the rears. I ended up going with reman rear calipers too after the dust boots tore. Damn Nissan for getting $57 for a rebuild kit!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

sorry just read the title and responded.


----------

